# New PC not getting very fast internet connection



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

Just had to replace my old PC with Windows 7, I have BT Infinity, usually clocking around 25-30Mbs, but this new Windows 8.1 PC seems to be stuck at around 10Mbs, I've tried the inbuilt b/g/n WiFi, and external USB WiFi (that was in my old PC and I've even dug out an old set of network plugs, but all seem to be stuck at a lower speed than I had before.
I have run a speed test at the same time on my phone and that is still achieving the faster speed
Is there a setting I can play with somewhere? Is it a hardware issue, should I be sending this back?
thanks for your advice


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have an ethernet connection on the PC - can you connect by cable to the router

whats the make and exact model of the PC 
update / re-install the driver from the manufacturers website


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Also make sure you're connecting with G or N, B is limited to 11 Mbps.


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

have linked it with a long cable and seems better, although this isn't practical to leave connected.
The wifi is set to 'n'


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

as mentioned



> whats the make and exact model of the PC
> update / re-install the driver from the manufacturers website


so its not a generic PC issue - just the wireless 

can we see an xirrus screen shot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file to the faulty PC and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector 
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below


Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor Free Download - Softpedia

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
*if you get an error *- You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm using a BT Homehub 3, I have updated the drive too


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

the top one listed is mine


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you dont have a good signal 
as i posted in my NOTE



> Note:
> For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
> note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better


what happens if you are about 6ft from the router ?

one more time 


> Quote:
> whats the make and exact model of the PC
> update / re-install the driver from the manufacturers website


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

the PC is a Medion Akoya P5261 E 
I'll struggle to get the PC much closer to the router, but will give it a go later
Would it also be useful to see the Xirrus output with the other USB wifi?

thanks


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

this is the other USB wifi


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

OK thats a little better - but can still give low speeds 

is this a desktop PC ?

As you are in UK - where did you purchase from


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

yes it is a desktop, got it direct from Medion


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have/know anyone with a laptop at all ?
you could run an xirrus on the laptop 

what sort of aerials does the PC come with

when you used the USB did it have an extension lead so you can move the adapter around and try and pick up a decent signal


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't think the PC came with any aerials
found an extension and got it to -53dBm now, so is better
have installed xirrus on the laptop and that's showing -64 when I've put it on the floor by the PC, speeds now around the same, PC is better than before


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Don't think the PC came with any aerials
> found an extension and got it to -53dBm now, so is better


 so is it a USB adapter or a PCI wireless installed in the tower

yes -50 should give you better speeds

and as the laptop is getting the same sort of range - at least its not your adapter but your position

you may find a better signal on a different channel 
try changing the router wireless channel to use 1 or 6 or 11


----------

